

Should we moderate what can be sold on Shoply.com? - liad

We offer super simple ecommerce software (shoply.com)the goal being to make it quick, easy and cheap for anyone regardless of tech skills to open their own shop and start driving traffic and sales<p>We launched a couple of weeks ago and already have over 1,000 sellers, most of whom are selling things we don't have any problem with.<p>some though have launched shops selling things like, cigarettes, pets, seo services, sex toys.<p>do we stick to being a pure software provider and let people sell whatever they want, or do we begin to actively moderate and curate what can and cant be sold?<p>http://shoply.com/market/
======
maxdemarzi
If I was in your shoes I would look at ebay and their policies and consider
which items make sense to exclude for business reasons (i.e. not worth the
potential legal trouble human parts/remains, hazardous material, etc) and
which are right out illegal like drugs, child porn, etc).

See => <http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/items-ov.html>

------
hga
Aren't you're providing a service that's running your software, not just the
software itself?

With you're being in the U.K. I'd be rather nervous if I was in your shoes
(granted, your new goernment has it's hands full and is unlikely to follow
NuLabour's model in legislating a new crime a day (on average), but...).

